# Climber/pruner wanted in Bay Area, CA



## MTCInc (Feb 23, 2007)

We are a small tree company in the SF Bay area, and are looking for a well rounded climber/pruner. We are in need of a well rounded person who can climb and prune large trees and also prune small ornamental trees. Willl train the right person if needed. Pay depends on experience, $15-20/per hour with vacation and medical after 3 month try out. Send me a private message or an email if interested.

Thanks

www.maguiretreecare.com


----------



## ASD (Feb 23, 2007)

This Is A Top Notch Company Here In Ca. An The Owner Is A Good Fella


----------

